# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Oulun paikallisliikenne 2010

## Jouni Seilonen

Jo ainakin 11 kabusta Oulussa - Koskilinjat 150 tänään linjalla 6 (Ahvenojalta 12.25 jne...)

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Koskilinjojen kuljettajat ovat lakossa tänään lauantaina 13.2. kertoo Kaleva.

----------


## kaakkuri

Niinhän tuo mokoma kolhoosi otti ja meni korpilakkoon. Pysäkillä seistessä tiedotus oli ihan perinteistä AKT-tasoa eli nolla.
Eipä jäänyt tälläkään kertaa epäselväksi kuinka tärkeitä me matkustajat joukkoliikenteelle olemme.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tänään klo 10.10 Alakyläntiellä Koskilinjojen kuorma-auto hinasi saman putiikin linja-autoa nro 50, jossa oli linjanumero 22. Noin kolme minuuttia myöhemmin meni samalla linjanumerolla auto 61.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tänään sunnuntaina Koskilinjat 154, uudehko Kabus, oli linjan 19 kello 9.40 vuorolla Kuivasrannalta Oulunsaloon, mutta noin 12.20 se saapui Koskilinjojen varikolle Välivainiolla. Oletin, että se olisi linjalla koko päivän. Mistähän oli kyse?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Ensi talven aikatauluihin voi tutustua täällä.

Oulussa on linjojen vuorovälinä yleensä 30min tai 60min ja edellisen omistajan aikana tällaisten linjojen liikennöinti oli sama koulupäivinä ja koulujen lomapäivinä kouluvuoden aikana. Viime vuosina on aikatauluihin ilmestynyt sellainen ilmiö, että koulupäivinä ajetaan 30min välein noin klo 17 asti, mutta muuten 60min välein. Tällaisia linjoja ovat olleet 4, 11 ja 14. Tulevan talven aikataulussa tämä aikataulurakenne tulee käyttöön myös linjoille 7 ja 13. 

Linja 7 (ja linjan 19 ilta- ja viikonloppuvuorot) on kiertänyt Kuivasjärven myötäpäivään, mutta alkaa kulkea kumpaankin suuntaan Kuivasjärven länsipuolitse ja reittiin tulee muutos Kuivasrannalla ja Ritaharjussa.

Kempeleestä on päässyt OYS:aan sekä linjalla 9 että 13 pitkin päivää, mutta 13 lopettaa Kempeleeseen ajamisen. Sen tilalle Kokkokankaalla tulee 22, joka poistuu Ketolanperältä, jonne jää linjan 9 Murtoon asti yltävät vuorot.

Nallikarin ja Oulunsalon Pajuniemen välillä kulkenut 18 muuttuu Oulunsalon sisäiseksi koulupäivälinjaksi. Kaakkuri-Maikkula-Keskusta -välillä sen korvaa 32, joka siirtyy sinne moottoritieltä. Nallikariin pääsee ensi talvena kaikkina viikonpäivinä vain kerran tunnissa linjalla 17, koska 18 lopettaa. Nallikarissa on kylpylä ja leirintäalue ynnä muuta sen tapaista ja reitin varrella Toppilansaaren ehkä hieman pienehkö asuntoalue. Sille suunnalle pitäisi ehkä kaavoittaa lisää asutusta, jotta sinne kannattaisi liikennöidä (edes koulupäivinä!) kahdesti tunnissa. Mielestäni yleisestikin pitäisi asuinalueista suunnitella tarpeeksi isoja, jotta niille toteutuisi joukkoliikennettä vähintään kahdesti tunnissa. Jos kaupunginosan "isous" on jonkun mielestä jotenkin paha juttu, niin ketju peräkkäisiä pieniä alueita ajaa saman asian.

Linjan 11 aikataulua on muutettu niin, että se lähtee keskustasta koulupäivinä linjan 8 kanssa Lintula-Mäntylä-suuntaan tasaisesti 15min välein.

Linjan 13 aikataulua on muutettu niin, että se lähtee keskustasta koulupäivinä linjan 12 kanssa Metsokankaalle asti tasaisesti 15min välein.

Tässäpä nämä silmiinpistävimmät muutokset, vaikka muutoksia on useilla muillakin linjoilla. Vaikutelmaksi jäi, että liikenteen volyymi supistuisi ainakin jonkin verran.

----------


## Assamies

Viime viikonloppuna pidettiin Oulussa Kuninkuusravit. Keskustasta oli järjestetty Äimäraution ravikeskukseen bussikuljetus, joka toimi ravipäivinä melkoisen tiheärytmisesti. En ajanut niillä, usea oli Kabus. Enkä myöskään kuvannut.

Yleensä muut vakiolinjat, jotka liikennöivät ko. ilmansuuntaan (etelä) ovat Koskilinjalla 1, 9, 19. Sekä tietysti Kylmäsen Liikenteen (Liminka-Tyrnävä) ja Pohjolan Matkan (Lumijoki) linjan 70 autot. Tuo linja 70 on tosi hämäävä, pitäisi ehkä eriyttää vuorojen numerointeja selkeämmäksi.  :Eek:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Yleensä muut vakiolinjat, jotka liikennöivät ko. ilmansuuntaan (etelä) ovat Koskilinjalla 1, 9, 19. Sekä tietysti Kylmäsen Liikenteen (Liminka-Tyrnävä) ja Pohjolan Matkan (Lumijoki) linjan 70 autot. Tuo linja 70 on tosi hämäävä, pitäisi ehkä eriyttää vuorojen numerointeja selkeämmäksi.


Ehkä Oulu-Lumijoki-vuorot voisivat olla linjanumerolla 71. M-P Lumijoen yhteydet ovat enimmäkseen syöttöyhteyden avulla linjan 70 Oulu-Liminka-Tyrnävä-vuoroille. Nämä Liminka-Lumijoki-vuorot voisivat olla vaikka 71B.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Tässäpä nämä silmiinpistävimmät muutokset, vaikka muutoksia on useilla muillakin linjoilla. Vaikutelmaksi jäi, että liikenteen volyymi supistuisi ainakin jonkin verran.


Tuo lienee ollut kehitys viimeiset 30 vuotta. 80-luvun alun jälkeen ei ole tullut (nettona) uutta liikennettä vaikka kaupunki on kasvanut kymmenillä tuhansilla asukkailla ilman kuntaliitoksiakin. Automäärät ovat edelleen Veljekset Pohjola + Koskilinjat -tasolla noin karkeasti katsoen.
Nyt KA:n astuttua liikennöitsijäksi ainakin hetkeksi ennen kilpailtua paikallisliikennettä, lienee tuotekehityksen suunta juurikin tuo että kaikki kannattamattomat heti ulos ilman kummempia miettimisiä. Siten liikenteen kilometrien väheneminen kiihtynee vahvasti edelleen. Ennen sitä tosin ovat vähenneet istujat penkeiltä...

----------

